# Cabin Fever Rat Rod Cycle Run @ Cycology Bicycles



## highwheelerboy25 (Jan 1, 2011)

Howdy everybody! The folks here in maryville, tn will be having a vintage and rat rod bicycle show at Cycology Bicycles -2408 East Lamar Alexander Parkway, Maryville, TN 37804.  The show is on saturday, february 12th.  its outside, so itll be cold, but we'll have plenty of coffee and a  place to come in and warm up at the shop where you can check out some the new and cool things from Trek.  There will be a judging for the best categories and there are swap meet spaces available.  swap spaces are $10.00 for a 10x20 space.  To enter your bike to be judged will be $5.00 per bike.  for each bike you enter you will be given a ticket to win raffle prizes and giveaways. if you have any questions post them here, call Cycology at 865-681-4183 and ask for josh or if you're local come on in to the show and pick up a flyer. thanks guys, hope to see you there!!!


----------



## jswatzell (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like a fun day. Glad to see something happening here in east Tennessee.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jan 3, 2011)

i hear ya.  hope you stop by and check us out!!


----------

